# List Of Admins/Moderators



## dave hyena (Jan 9, 2006)

_This being_: a list of the moderators and administrators of Furaffinity.net & it's forum and their publicly listed contact details.

_If:_ You wish any corrections, clarifications, additions or improvements made, please say.
--

Having problems? 

Please post to the support or report forums first, before contacting an admin or moderator.
--

Administrators of Furaffinity.net & Forums in alphabetical order:

*Alkora* (Jheryn)
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/alkora/
*Contact:*
AIM: Alkora Husky
--
*AuroranDragon* (Myr) 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragonmyr/ 
*Contact:* 
AIM: AuroranDragon 
MSN: AuroranDragon at hotmail dot com 
YIM: AuroranDragon 
Skype: AuroranDragon 
GT: AuroranDragon
--
*ArrowTibbs*
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ArrowTibbs/
http://www.solfire.com/~arrow/
*Contact:* 
AIM: ArrowTibbs2
MSN: ArrowTibbs@hotmail.com
Yahoo: ArrowTibbs2@sbcglobal.net
--
*Damaratus* 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/damaratus
MSN: endymion19@hotmail.com
Yahoo: tenchi2179
--
*Dragoneer* 
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragoneer/
http://www.thedragoneer.com
*Contact:*
AIM: Murasadramon
SKYPE: Preyfar
--
*Glaide*
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/glaide/
*Contact:*
AIM: Glaide
MSN: Glaide at hotmail.com
ICQ: 2170179
Y!M: Glaide
--
*Killy_the_fox*
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/killythefox/
*Contact:*
AIM: Killy Charmander
MSN: killythefox at gmail.com
ICQ: 292574544
Y!M: Killy_the_fox
--
*Marthaen*
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/marthaen
--
*Pinkuh*
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/pinkuh/
*Contact:*
AIM: Pinkuh
--
*Scooter*
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/scooter/
http://www.skoxworks.com/
*Contact:*
AIM: scooterskunk28
MSN: scooter(AT)sirkain.net
E-mail: scooter(AT)skoxworks.com
Uberurgent E-mail: scooterskunk(AT)vtext.com
--
*thecrypto*
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/thecrypto/
http://thecrypto.org/
*Contact:*
AIM: thecrypto128
Yahoo: thecrypto128
--
*Vitae*
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/vitae/
*Contact:*
AIM: batboydotjpg 
ICQ: 3416984 
MSN: vitaebat at hotmail.com 
Y!M: vitae_fla
--
--
*Yak*
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/yak/
*Contact:*
AIM: yak3000
ICQ: 225446886
Y!M: yak_dude
IRC: yak (irc.furnet.org, #furaffinity)
--


 Moderators of Furaffinity forum in alphabetical order:

*Damaratus*
http://www.furaffinityforums.net/member.php?action=profile&uid=2083

*Marthaen*
http://www.furaffinityforums.net/member.php?action=profile&uid=374
--
*silverwolfe*
http://www.furaffinityforums.net/member.php?action=profile&uid=212
--
*uncia2000*
http://www.furaffinityforums.net/member.php?action=profile&uid=176
--
*yak*
http://www.furaffinityforums.net/member.php?action=profile&uid=lastposter&fid=15


----------



## Dragoneer (Jan 9, 2006)

That's pretty swank. 

Although, I'd also like to state I do prefer users NOT contacting admins directly without firsting having posted their problem to the forum boards.

I feel that users may become too dependant on admins/friends to get results for them, which may result in delays in handling a situation until their preferred admin can get on board and take care of the problem for them.


----------



## dave hyena (Jan 9, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I feel that users may become too dependant on admins/friends to get results for them, which may result in delays in handling a situation until their preferred admin can get on board and take care of the problem for them.



Changed purpose to "reference" and added in links to appropriate forums for resolving any problems. Better now I hope.

Much more editing to make it more readable also.


----------



## Vitae (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh yeah my contact info:

AIM: batboydotjpg
ICQ: 3416984
MSN: vitaebat@hotmail.com
Y!M: vitae_fla

ok :3


----------



## Myr (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's some contact information for me:

*AuroranDragon (AKA Myr)*
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dragonmyr/
*Contact:*
AIM: AuroranDragon
MSN: AuroranDragon at hotmail dot com
YIM: AuroranDragon
Skype: AuroranDragon
GT: AuroranDragon

PM's or Notes on FA or the forums here are prefered over any means of email. I rarely ever check my emails, but PM's and Notes are checked frequently.


----------



## Marthaen (May 28, 2006)

And of course you cannot forget our staff on the irc channel #FurAffinity on Furnet! Where of course I am. :wink: If you join the chat there and msg any of the operators there they are more than willing to give out "live" help if you need any.


----------



## Vgm22 (May 28, 2006)

The list has to be updated, because Arrow has to be put on now. ^^


----------



## yak (May 28, 2006)

it's her own will whether to do so or not. ^^


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Jun 6, 2006)

Wow, how did I miss this? O-o

Anyway, yay, I am listed!


----------



## Dax (Jun 9, 2006)

...


----------



## Jirris (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow, I'm a giant idiot and totally didn't know this was here.  Thanks!


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm the ninja moderator, you'll never know I'm there well at least until my blaring pink name gives me away.


----------



## Emerson (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha, you're pink.


----------



## Damaratus (Jul 17, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> Haha, you're pink.



Yeah, but at least I top the list of moderators!  Hooray for alphabetical order!


----------



## blackdragoon (Jul 17, 2006)

Damaratus said:
			
		

> I'm the ninja moderator, you'll never know I'm there well at least until my blaring pink name gives me away.



and here i thought you were a "pie-rat".but you were a ninja in disguise...


----------



## The Sonic God (Aug 30, 2006)

So, do you guys plan on doing this until you're ninety years old, expecting to see new furs four generations from now? ^^


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 31, 2006)

The Sonic God said:
			
		

> So, do you guys plan on doing this until you're ninety years old, expecting to see new furs four generations from now? ^^


I know I don't.


----------

